# Help with engine size!!!



## suda (Oct 30, 2010)

We know that a Burstner has quality interiors and therefore carries weight.
Would a 2.2 Fiat with 5 gears be sufficient or does the 2.3 with 6 make a huge difference?The vehicle in question is on a 2008 plate and done 22000 miles.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

suda said:


> We know that a Burstner has quality interiors and therefore carries weight.
> Would a 2.2 Fiat with 5 gears be sufficient or does the 2.3 with 6 make a huge difference?The vehicle in question is on a 2008 plate and done 22000 miles.


I would go with the bigger engine.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

I may have read it wrong boringfrog, but I thought the OP means he's looking to buy a Burstner with the 2.2 engine, and is asking if it'll be powerful enough.

(I'd have thought it would be; after all we mainly just chug along in our MH's)


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi

i have a 2.2 fiat 2011 with a 7.2m van just under 3.5t

i found the engine had more than enough power even on steep roads around beritz

i also wanted the 2.3 but could not find what i wanted 

i cruise around 60 - 65 mph and the van drives fine with plenty enough power

i would say that if you want to race from place to place with a higher cruise'ing speed
then the 2.3 might be better for you as i believe the 6th gear is more like a overdrive 

just my thought, i have recently driven from the uk to south portugal
and covered 600mls one day

barry

barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My 07 X250 2.2 has 6 gears ???

Plenty of power


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The size/weight of the MH would enable a sensible answer?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have we taken into account the Fiat Juggergate syndrome. I believe I am correct in saying this was only apparent on the 6 speed gearbox. So a test drive including a reverse up an incline is an essential test.

cabby

edit. on the 2.3 6speed G/BOX if the recall and subsequent successful modification done then all will be ok to choose that model.


----------



## suda (Oct 30, 2010)

Well that all seems clear gentlemen, Thankyou. By the way, the HE is a SHE and the van in question is a 2008 Burstner Travel Van T570. Happy travels all.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

TheNomad said:


> I may have read it wrong boringfrog, but I thought the OP means he's looking to buy a Burstner with the 2.2 engine, and is asking if it'll be powerful enough.
> 
> (I'd have thought it would be; after all we mainly just chug along in our MH's)


Your right Nomad I read it wrong,


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Only way to be sure is to test drive it when loaded to near its max permitted weight.

The larger the engine the BETTER the mpg! I ran a 3 litre Fiat based 4 tonne Autotrail and got 5-6 mpg MORE than my pal with a newer 2.2 Fiat based 3.5 tonne Autotrail AND my Cheyenne was taller than his Navajo. 

The bigger engine was never working hard, unlike his 2.2 which lost speed on hills compared to mine, even if he changed down. 

Having said that the fuel consumption difference makes such a small difference to your overall running costs it's not really worth considering.

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Have we taken into account the Fiat Juggergate syndrome. I believe I am correct in saying this was only apparent on the 6 speed gearbox. So a test drive including a reverse up an incline is an essential test.
> 
> cabby
> 
> edit. on the 2.3 6speed G/BOX if the recall and subsequent successful modification done then all will be ok to choose that model.


Reverse judder is apparent on our 2.2 Relay, citroen deny there is a problem still, If I was buying again it'd be Peugeot, they at least acknowledged the problem.


----------



## hawkander (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi all, new to this forum and just finding my way around at present. I`m considering a Fiat based 2.8l Sunstor base model, but having had experience of a Peugeot van 2.2 clutch issue in the past (judder in reverse), which Peugeot didn`t want to know about and said they would only do something, if it failed. My question is, does the 2.8 fiat have similar issues and is it generally a good MH, as I`ve seen some low mileage models for around £6k and I`m wondering if these are a good buy or do they have problems? Thanks for reading and any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The 2.8jtd is the only one I'd consider of the older vans, early 2.2 engines are good, judder was an early gearbox problem solved by 2010 I think


----------

